# Quite A Few Video Clips Of The Professor!



## Brian R. VanCise (May 28, 2008)

I was browsing and found quite a few video clips on the MARPPIO site of the Professor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here is the link:
http://www.modernarnis.com/index.php/Table/Gallery/Grandmaster-Remy-A.-Presas-Videos-Gallery/


----------



## terryl965 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Brian I will need to time and review, you are always finding stuff.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 28, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Thanks Brian I will need to time and review, you are always finding stuff.


Not only is he always finding stuff he's always finding COOL stuff! 

Watching just the first three I (again) found myself giggling at the ukes attempt to tap out while Presas was giving the lesson(s). It almost seems as if he's totally ignoring how much he's hurting those guys. Just couldn't help but feel sorry for them. I mean it's an honor when a GM chooses you to help them demonstrate but you know he's going to (gently) put the hurt on you while doing it. 
Great stuff.


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2008)

Great trove!


----------

